# Successful hypnobirthing - your hints and tips?



## Amygdala

Hello ladies!

I was wondering if those of you who had successful hypnobirths might be able to give the rest of us some pointers? What were the most important factors for you? When did you start reading about hypnobirth or practising? How much time did you put in? Is a class essential? What other advice do you have to give? I'd love to read some experiences!

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## solitaire89

hey :)

First of all - I would suggest choosing a programme that you feel comfortable with first of all. I looked at Natal Hypnotherapy (Maggie Howell - UK) and Hypnobirthing (Marie Mongan - USA); bought both the books to be exact, but decided I didn't like the "tone" of the Hypnobirthing programme. I also found the american accent irritating on the free cd that came with the book. You have to be happy with the programme you're following, or you'll spend more time being annoyed with it than just allowing it to sink in.

When to start - I bought both the books before I was even pregnant, and when I found out I was expecting then really started to decide which one to go for. I used the Natal Hypnotherapy 4 cd programme - and had decided that I'd like the option of a homebirth, so went for that "flavour" (something else I liked about the NH, you can tailor it to your requirements - want a homebirth? Having twins? Having a CS? Want a hospital birth? There's a cd for you ;) ). I started with the pregnancy relaxation at about 12 weeks, listened to it about 3 times a week, though sometimes less. Then at about 32 weeks-ish (can't remember precisely, but it says in the boomf that comes with it what they recommend) I started listening to the birth prep cd every day. Every time I listened to it, I would burn an essential oil (Lavender and Rose Maroc - 2:1, but please check with a qualified aromatherapist before using any essential oil in pregnancy), so that just the smell of that was enough to get me relaxed and calm very quickly. In fact it was a little embarrassing, if I'd go into a shop with lavender soap, I'd go all woozy - still do now, but not to the same extent as I'm not practicing like I was then.

Courses - I did do the 2 single day courses by NH (one on birth prep and the other on natural pain relief). They were great, and if you can raise the cash, well worth it (especially I felt for my OH); the NHS anti-natal offering on labour and birth in my area couldn't begin to compare, and I felt sorry for all the men who just looked like lost little lambs. One even said that *he *was scared of labour as he didn't want to see his wife in pain and distress and not know what to do to help her :(. My OH said he felt it was shocking if that's all they had, a 2 hour lecture on how they could do nothing to help their partners. The NH gave him the confidence and tools to really feel like he could be of use. As for me, the courses gave me the chance to practice the techniques in the book, which boosted my confidence in the whole programme. I don't think they were essential, but if you can afford to do them, I would.

Advice for labour itself... make sure that everyone knows how you want to labour. Keep your surroundings calm, quiet, dim lighting, no interuptions - and whilst we're on those lines, make sure your OH/Birth Partner is completely onside with you and knows what the score is. I watched a NH birth on OBEM, and the woman had chosen her OH and Mum as BPs. Her OH because he was her OH ;) and her Mum was going to be her "gatekeeper" for the NH. Except her Mum, in her own words, had "taken what *she *felt her daughter would find important" It was all down hill from there really. She didn't use the prompts when her daughter clearly went through Self Doubt, she would talk through contractions, there was a complete misunderstanding of the daughter's wishes about pain relief (including a fantastic comment to the mw when the woman went through self-doubt, which went along the lines of "she wants a drug free birth - she is asking for pethadine but that's ok because it's not an epidural". I mean, what the?!), and the bit where I shouted at the television, where the track changed and the Mum announced in a really loud voice that it wasn't a very relaxing track. Her OH then replied that it sounded like a Chinese restaurant. Great, if you're in a hypnotic state when that's said, you'll be immediately transported to a Chinese restaurant from your safe place. Helpful? Not. So, to cut a very long post short... make sure they're onside, and you have practiced and triggers with them.

That really was an essay, wasn't it! I hope there was something of use in there, and if I think of anything else, I'll add to the thread :)


----------



## Feronia

I used the Mongan hypnobirthing book and did not attend a class. I would consider my birth successful in that I remained calm the entire time and didn't find the experience particularly painful. It really depends on how you learn and absorb information; personally, I learn a lot just by reading books and didn't want to go to a class and I think it worked out just fine.

I never really figured out what successful "practice" would be considered, but I read through the entire book and listened to the CD about twice a week. I also practiced the breathing and relaxation methods a few times a week. The breathing really helped me during labour, but I didn't end up using the birth "breath your baby down" type of breathing during the pushing stage -- I started to, but my midwife told me a different way to breathe and it worked much better for me. The entire state of mind that Mongan emphasises in her book also really helped me; the book was worth every penny just for the way it helped me go into my labour without fear and in a state of calmness. That in itself (and being in a comfortable setting) helped immensely with the pain!


----------

